# Windows Installer Dienst



## Nanaki (27. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
wisst ihr vielleicht wo ich ein Update für mein Windows Installer Dienst her bekomm. Hab selber win98 se drauf. Auf der microsoft hp hab ich bisher nichts gefunden.

Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## AvS (27. Juli 2002)

helau Lord_Of_Vampire,

was ist das denn genau ? das ist mir noch nie zu ohren gekommen. wenn du mir das besser erklärst, könnt ich mal sehen was ich finde


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juli 2002)

soweit ich weiss, wird der windows installer aktualisiert, wenn du irgendwas neueres von microsoft installierst (office 2000, media player, etc.). ansonsten müsste der sicher auch in den service packs von microsoft enthalten sein.


----------



## Nanaki (28. Juli 2002)

@AvS des isch wenn du ein setup starten willst, in demfall *.msi, dann braucht windows den nötigen installer um das setup auszuführen, nur leider ist meine jetztige Version zu alt so das die Meldung kommt, dass ich den Installer Dienst updaten soll und das mit service packs, die leider für win98 nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

@asphyxia werds gleich den neuen media player installieren.


----------



## Nanaki (28. Juli 2002)

ne hat leider nicht geklappt. Werd mich halt weiter nach Microsoft Produkten die Windowsupdates enthalten umsuchen.


----------

